# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Imsouane (Marokko) in der ersten Juliwoche?

## sammara

Bin vom 23.6. bis 7.7. in Marokko. Zunchst vom 25.-28.6. beim Essaouira-Festival, und danach wrde ich mich gerne in die Atlantikwellen strzen. Weil mein Surfpartner, sagen wir mal, "ausgefallen" ist, suche ich Sufbegeisterte, die Lust haben auf eine Woche Imsouane oder andere Spots zwischen Agadir und Essaouira.
Ich bin selbst Anfngerin, aber keine Sorge: Ich erwarte kein Coaching sondern wrde mir vor Ort fr ein oder zwei Tage einen Lehrer organisieren und dann ben, ben, ben... ;-) Mir ist einfach nur nach netter Gesellschaft im, am und ums Wasser.

Steffi

----------

